

WWDC Analysis - zaidrahman
http://geeqer.com/2012/06/wwdc-2012/

======
calciphus
"Delivering a single new operating system every year is difficult. Apple is
shipping two entirely new operating systems. To put that in perspective,
Windows 7 was shipped in 2009."

The move from Windows 7 to Windows 8 is not like the random collection of tiny
non-updates in going from Lion to Mountain Lion. I know you're at WWDC and
high on Apple right now, but try to keep a little perspective.

------
EiZei
Apple's own dogfood version of Google Maps will kill the car navigator market
for some unspecified reason. Shouldn't you at least pretend to know why if you
are calling it an analysis?

